# Multimedia player



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Hi there, just wondering if somebody can answer this question.
2011 Autotrail Mohawk, had replacement media player I now have 
13ELE2000 fitted by my dealer under warranty few weeks ago, now it is a better system than the old one as this got blue tooth, and Europe sat nav which is very good. Now my problem is when I put in reverse even with the radio switched off camara comes on perfect then I take it out of reverse and the radio will come on. Has it been wired wrong,or as someone else got the same. Thanks for any comments.
Eddie.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Must have a small problem as mine does not.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Eddie,
Before you put it into reverse, which is the last function that had been selected on the unit? I'm wondering if it reverts to that one!
Ours is the 2012 model so can't check.
Bill


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks bill, I will check that one and come back to you. Thanks.
Eddie


----------

